# I need shocks for a 99' Expedition 4x4, any recommendations?



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Thing has got 175K on it and the shocks are gone. I mean gone. I want to replace them with something obviously that will improve the ride. Anyone have any suggestions? I've never put any on this vehicle but I dont want to get something that can't cut the weight of this thing. I dont have a lift or anything like that and 98% of my driving is around town and on the hwy. Just don't think the monroe sensatrac kind of shock is going to cut it (IMO).

Bilstein?
Rancho?
KYB?
Others?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I like Bilstein*

I put them on my Chevy 2001 Silverado.

Got mine from allshocks.com.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*check it out*

bigphil,

check this out http://www.strutmasters.com/catalog.php?cat=52


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Rancho IMO. Have always used them when replacing old shocks and love them. Matter of fact getting ready to put them on my 04 Dodge

Tiny


----------



## pelicanman (Sep 3, 2006)

Rancho 9000 Adjustable! We have them on all 4 corners of a 99 F-350 crewcab (7500lbs.)and also haul a truck camper(2500lbs.). You simply turn the knob to make the ride stiffer or softer. It definitely makes a difference when you turn the knob. Good luck. pelican man


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I'm leaning towards the Bilsteins right now.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

i had biltsteins on my 2000 tahoe until i lifted it and got the fabtech ones. i loved the bilsteins


----------

